# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify me

## italouruguayan

Just out of curiosity....although my ethnicity figures in my data, I would like to know if I can " pass" as part of another population....160520-205824.jpeg160731-220440.jpeg160731-220643.jpeg

Sent from my SM-G930F using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## Duarte

> Just out of curiosity....although my ethnicity figures in my data, I would like to know if I can " pass" as part of another population....160520-205824.jpeg160731-220440.jpeg160731-220643.jpeg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Eupedia Forum mobile app


For me, you would pass very well as Italian or Iberian :)

----------


## italouruguayan

Thank you for your opinion, Duarte!
Throughout my life, I "passed" through several different ethnicities ... I was interested to know which one I am included in now ...LOL...

----------


## Carlos

A totally European look. I also get airs from Eastern Europe.

----------


## Angela

You would absolutely pass as Italian. The genes take their own path, yes? :)

----------


## italouruguayan

> A totally European look. I also get airs from Eastern Europe.


Thanks Carlos!
My appearance changed with the years, and not only `for the aging ...
My hair is now almost completely gray (I am 52 years old, it started to gray at 25), but when I was young, it was dark brown and curly. My skin has a light brown / yellowish tone, that in summer, when I tanned a lot (by prescription of a pediatrician !!!), it was very, very dark ...

----------


## italouruguayan

> You would absolutely pass as Italian. The genes take their own path, yes? :)


Thanks Angela!
That's what I thought. Over time, my facial features were similar to those of my father and my grandfather. Not in other aspects, because my grandfather had brown hair and green eyes, and my father is blond and blue-eyed.

----------


## Jovialis

I think you look Italian for sure.

----------


## italouruguayan

> I think you look Italian for sure.


Thank you for your opinion, Jovialis!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

You look to me very Italian !

----------


## italouruguayan

Thank you, Gabriele!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## LABERIA

You looks a little bit similar with the menager of the French soccer team Didier Deschamps, especially in the first photo.

----------


## italouruguayan

> You looks a little bit similar with the menager of the French soccer team Didier Deschamps, especially in the first photo.


Thanks, Laberia!
I had not thought of it. Deschamps is almost my age. And as I read once, he is of Basque-French origin.

----------


## calf

Portuguese ,you kinda look like jose maruenho,football coach

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------

